# Naturfilter



## Fruchtzwerg (25. März 2007)

Hallo,

Mein Vater und ich haben einen Gartenteich von ca. 4200l.
Gestern haben wir schon ein kleines Becken gebudelt mit Folie ausgelegt und Wasser reinlaufen lassen.
Dieses ist ca. 300l groß.
Wir wollen mit einem herkömlichen Teichfilter wasser in dieses Becken laufen lassen
und dann läuft es nachdem es gefiltert wurde wieder in den Teich.
Wie Filtert man das am bessten?
Wir dachten an kies und dauauf Pflanzen plflanzen.?
Aber welche wie auf was muss man achten?

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Steingarnele (25. März 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hallo Fruchtzwerg, (bist du wirklich so klein?  )

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

zu deiner Frage mit dem Bestücken des Filters, welcher in Fachkreisen auch "Pflanzenfilter" genannt wird. Ist zu sagen das es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, und du dir eine heraus suchen kannst, wenn du in die Forum Suche: Pflanzenfilter eingibst.  
Ich hab meinen mit Kies gefüllt, wobei aber auch einiges zu beachten ist, wie man in der Datenbank unter Biofilter sehen kann. 

Zum Thema Pflanzen:


> Wasserpflanzen
> 
> Wasserreinigungspflanzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Annett (26. März 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!

Ich würde den kleinen Teich bis oben hin mit Lava füllen  (darauf/darin haben die nitrifizierenden Bakkis Platz), dahinein Pflanzen setzen wie z.B. __ Sumpfschwertlilien und das ganze "bepflanzten Bodenfilter" taufen. 
Die Suchfunktion des Forums sollte bei Pflanzenfilter bzw. Bodenfilter einiges ausspucken...


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Naja das mit der Lava Wird wohl nichts mehr das Becken ist schon voll mit Kies in der größe wie aus dem aquarium...

Ich kann auch gern einmal ein paar bilder zum thema Besatz anhängen...
wenn das gewünscht ist. 

Welche tipps gibt es noch zum Filter?


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hi,

Fotos sind hier immer gern gesehen. 
Stell sie ruhig ein!

Schade, dass Du mit dem Kies schneller warst.
Wenn das Wasser aus dem Filter kommt, dürfte es sauber genug sein, um nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit für Verstopfungen im Bodenkörper zu führen...


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

ok habe mal ein paar fotos angehangen ...
gegen die krankheit der Karpfen haben wir schon mittel reingetan wird auch besser.... haben auch nur die Karpfen die Krankheit.

Außer den bildern sind noch 14 schöne große Goldfische drinnen.


----------



## Harald (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hallo Fruchtzwerg,
Ihr solltet Euch mit der Zahl der Fische etwas zurückhalten. Auf Dauer kann das nicht gut gehen.
Da reicht auch der von Euch jetzt gebaute Pflanzenfilter nicht. Euer Teich ist aus meiner Sicht schon jetzt total überbesetzt.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Naja früher hatten wir wesentlich mehr fische drin auch rotaugen und rotfeden und viel mehr goldfische(haben sich vermehrt wie sonstwas) da ging es auch ohne probleme.....


----------



## herbi (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*



			
				Fruchtzwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Vater und ich haben einen Gartenteich von ca. 4200l.







			
				Fruchtzwerg schrieb:
			
		

> ok habe mal ein paar fotos angehangen ...
> gegen die krankheit der Karpfen haben wir schon mittel reingetan wird auch besser.... haben auch nur die Karpfen die Krankheit.
> 
> Außer den bildern sind noch 14 schöne große Goldfische drinnen.




Servus Fruchtzwerg,

hast du dich bei dem Volumen verschrieben oder ist das wirklich so!?

Wenn der Teich wirklich so klein ist dann wirst du immer irgendwelche Krankheiten haben!

Würdest du gerne mit 15 anderen Pers. in einer 20 m² Wohnung hausen wollen!

Sorge dafür das du da ein paar Fusche rausbekommst, vorallen die __ Störe und den großen Karpfen!

Auf diese Größe würde ich höchstens 5 - 7 Goldis drinn lassen!

Das was du betreibst ist in meinen Augen Tierquälerei! ( m.M.! )


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hallo Fruchtzwerg,



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Fruchtzwerg,
> 
> hast du dich bei dem Volumen verschrieben oder ist das wirklich so!?
> 
> ...



Also ich kann dem Herbi nur zustimmen!!!!

Oder:

Lege einen neuen GROßEN TEICH an und verwende den 4500L Teich als Naturfilter!!!!!


----------



## MarkusK (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Geb mal in der Suche den Begriff "Stör" ein. Lange werden die sich vermutlich eh nicht halten. Störhaltung in einem Gartenteich ist nicht angebracht, man tut sich und den Fischen damit nichts gutes.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Naja die __ Störe sind schon über ein jahr in dem Teich und wachsen ja auch prächtig...


----------



## herbi (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hi Fruchtzwerg.

Glück gehabt!

Mach sie raus und reduziere deinen Fischbestand auf ein Minimum dann hast du auch freude und wenniger arbeit mit deinem Teich!

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung!

Zum eigentlichen Thema von Dir ( Filter! ) würde ich dir einen Spalt oder Siebfilter anschliessend einen Patr. Filter und wenn du Lust hast dann kannste auch noch einen Pflanzfilter. dazu bauen, empfehlen!

Das ist meine filterung und ich fahre gut damit!  ( Pflanzfil. kommt noch )

Gib unter Suche einfach Patronenfilter ein dann findest du eine Menge!

Nur Mut!


----------



## Heiko H. (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hi Fruchtzwerg,

ich kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschliessen.
Der Teich mit dem Volumen ist a) für __ Störe viel zu klein und b) auch überbesetzt!
Versuche die Störe anderweitig unterzubringen und reduziere den Fischbestand auf ein minimum.
Zur Filterung ein Spaltsieb mit anschliesendem Patronenfilter geht für deine Teichgröße voll in Ordnung.

Vielleicht überlegst du es dir ja auch noch mal und baust den teich eine Ecke größer?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

__ Störe und Karpfen in dieser Pfütze ?? 
Man sollte dir den Tierschutz auf den Hals hetzen.
Du wächst übrigens auch in einem Käfig,wenn man dich füttert. 
"Oh Herr lass .... regnen."

MufG, Eugen


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

in diese pfütze kann ich mich reinstellen und verschwinde drin(nur mal um ein beispiel zu nennen wie tief der allein ist 1,7m)
der teich in dem wir den karpfen gefangen haben war halb so tief...


----------



## herbi (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hi Fruchtzwerg,

zeig uns doch mal Fotos von deinem Teich dann tun wir uns auch leichter!

Wäre super von dir, unsere Neugierde zu decken!


----------



## Mühle (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hallo Fruchtzwerg,


auf Grund Deines Alters werde ich mich mit meinen Äußerungen zurückhalten, das Wichtigste wurde eh schon ausgesprochen  .

Für einen mittelgroßen Fisch, um die 25 cm, rechnet ein normaler Fischliebhaber mit ca. 1,0 cbm = 1000 l Teichvolumen, also würden für Dich ca. 4-5 Fische dieser Größe in Frage kommen  , und keine Störe  . Wer hat Dir diesen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt, Störe in Deine Pfütze zu setzen ?


viele Fischliebhabergrüße

Britta


----------



## Thorsten (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Hi Leute,

ich denke das Fruchtzwerg (gibts denn keinen richtigen Namen?) nicht böswillig gehandelt hat.

Das Problem bei Teichneulingen ist einfach, Unwissenheit *und *vor allem die schlechte Beratung durch Verkäufern.

Nicht jeder informiert sich vor dem Bau eines Teiches im I-Net, (habe ich auch nicht getan und deshalb eine Menge Fehler eingebaut) 
oder weiß, welche und wieviele Fische Platz darin finden.

Also, Fischbestand reduzieren und Du mußt dich wohl oder übel von deinen Stören trennen-diese haben in deinem Teich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## herbi (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

Servus Thorsten,

kann dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Naturfilter*

OK also im anhang ersteinmal ein paar fotos vom teich.

Dann richtiger Name André.

Der Teich steht seid 10 Jahren( da war noch nix mit i net ;-) )
vergrößern können wir ihn nicht weil das der Gartenvorstand nicht zulässt.

Ok die rechnung mit den 25cm kannte ich noch net ich wusste nur 1liter auf 1 cm fisch(Aquarium)

ok ich sehe gerade das die bilder zu groß sind zum anhängen aber ich habe jetzt gerade(siehe uhrzeit) keine lust die zu verkleinern... 

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Rockit (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Naturfilter*

hi, also bin auch neu hier. will mir einen teich zulegen. 
als filter hatt ich an einen naturfilter gedacht , find ich persönlich sehr schön. 

nun eine frage, was nehm ich am besten für steine ? hab da mal was mit lawastein gelesen.

und brauche ich dann auch noch uv lampe oder nicht. 

würd mich über schnelle antworten freuen .


----------

